# Vetzel's Dracula



## DILLEMMA (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It seems the bloodlines are all over the place. Skatterbred breedings in general produce the least amount of consistency within the litter itself.

I'm not quite sure what the breeder was trying to accomplish. What did they tell you the goal of the breeding was? That may shed some light on it.

Also wanted to add having titled dogs in a ped doesn't always mean it is a good breeding. How far back are the dogs that are titled? The farther back you go in the ped the less influence a dog has in the offspring. 

What is the first 4 generations of the pedigree like? Can you post it?

You can make an online ped for free at sit stay.com

Some of the dogs you listed I know and some I don't. 

I don't know if that helps you any!

Best of luck with your dog


----------

